# Jesse James AR-15 & 1911, What do we think of these???



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Jesse James Firearms Unlimited


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

ar the AR's Lefties or the pictures messed up?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Like a wing and racing rims on a stock Honda civic.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

ponzer04 said:


> ar the AR's Lefties or the pictures messed up?


Pictures were flipped digitally. Stock trapdoor, scope windage adjustment turret, and safety lever wing are all on wrong side; I don't believe any of those parts are made or available in that configuration. Left side of scope and stock should be smooth; safety lever should always have a wing on left side, whether it is a right-handed model, or ambidextrous (would then have a wing on both sides).


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ar's do not do nothing for me......


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Cait43 said:


> Ar's do not do nothing for me......


So they do something to you??? what do they do? :anim_lol:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I thing they're fluffing retarded.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm, now, ready to return to archery! Are those things from Jesse James the bike builder?

NOTE: Nevermind I found the answer, Jesse James Firearms Unlimited (Figures!)


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

Ugly, and is that a suppressor or a strange sex toy!? Lol


----------

